# Nitrous Oxide Cream Dispensers



## maxon8 (May 24, 2006)

I am thinking of buying a 1/4 litre Best Whip or ISI Mini Whip cream dispenser for home use. Apart from whipped cream what else can these units be used for?. As I understand cold sauces and mousses can be passed through, if so what is the result?. 

Any help would be appreciated as I do not want to buy a gimmick product or a unit that is too small.


----------



## chris r. (Jan 8, 2007)

Inhaling the gas from an empty canister can be fun.:crazy:


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Everyone always wondered why us kids flocked to work at the local Friendly's Ice Cream.

Ah, the joys of the early 80's....:crazy: :beer:


----------

